# Browsergames



## droidle (26. Mai 2009)

Hi ! Bin auf der suche nach guten und befüllten (!) Browsergames und weil es soviele gibt davon mehr schlechte als rechte dachte ich mach ich hier mal ein Thread auf wo jeder seine lieblings / bekannte Browsergames rein posten kann/darf/muss das er gerade spielt oder gespielt hat.

Ich spiele zur Zeit (an meiner Signatur sichtbar) ein Browsergame (!) in dem man seinen eigenen Computer hat ihn aufrüsten muss und andere Computer übernehmen kann/darf/sollte.

Man kann dort auch eine Art Gilde (nur dort heist es Cluster) aufmachen und dort Geld lagern oder zusammen einen angreifen.

Zur Zeit sind wir zu 4, also nicht sonderlichviele und nicht gerade befüllt wie ich es oben gerne eines hätte aber jeder anfang beginnt bei 0.

Eine Runde geht 30 Tage. Sobald das Spiel mehrere Spieler "wieder" hat wird neu gestartet die runden auf 7 Tage und der Speed x3 gemacht.

*** ***

Das wäre der Link.

Mfg Droidle


----------



## Maladin (26. Mai 2009)

Werbung ist im Forum nicht gestattet. Ich schließe daher hier. Weitere Informationen findest du in der Nettiquette und den Forenrichtlinien.

Fragen dazu - bitte per PN an mich.

/wink maladin


----------

